# O2 - Age verification



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

WTF is this bollocks?

Just been sent a link by a mate to a bit of a rude blog and I cannot view it on my mobile because I need to verify I'm over 18. You have to either use a credit card to verify your age or take photo ID to an O2 store.

1) I don't have a credit card

2) Why the hell do I have to take my passport to an O2 store to prove my age? I did that when I signed up for my contract


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2012)

send me the link, I'll read it for you, youngster


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

Just to make sure it doesn't wreck my fragile, innocent mind yeah?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 30, 2012)

How long have you been with o2?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> How long have you been with o2?


 
Seven. Fucking. Years. I was 23 when I signed up


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 30, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Seven. Fucking. Years. I was 23 when I signed up


I'm surprised this is the first time you've encountered porn restriction.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I'm surprised this is the first time you've encountered porn restriction.


 
I've never really felt the urge to view anything mucky on my phone when out in public


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 30, 2012)

Lightweight.


----------



## pesh (Apr 30, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> i need to verify I'm over 18. You have to either use a credit card to verify your age or take photo ID to an O2 store.
> 
> 1) I don't have a credit card
> 
> 2) Why the hell do I have to take my passport to an O2 store to prove my age? I did that when I signed up for my contract


 
i got around the lack of photo ID in store by being brutally honest with the guy on the checkout.
i just said i was working away from home and hadn't seen my wife for nearly 2 weeks and could really do with a wank if that was OK with O2.

he went a bit red and took the age restriction off.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

pesh said:


> i got around the lack of photo ID in store by being brutally honest with the guy on the checkout.
> i just said i was working away from home and hadn't seen my wife for nearly 2 weeks and could really do with a wank if that was OK with O2.
> 
> he went a bit red and took the age restriction off.


 
Quality


----------

